# Classical music & golfing you're way into mysterieous CD|LP's only trusting instinct!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Classical music & golfing you're way into mysterieous CD|LP's only trusting instinct!*

I stroke tree eagles this early month whit new releases!!!
Ya!!!









Wow what a bill we have here, I might had, Hildegard luxurious CD on Raum Klang (Germany or Austria einner German label whit ensemble I supposed).

It's called:
*Hildegard Von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum- Die Ordnung der Kafte| The order of the powers Double CD.*

The two lower cd from left to right are:
Les anges musiciens - Chant et instruments du moyen-âge|ensemble Obsidienne, direction Emmanuel Bonnardot on Bayard Musique!!! Behold!!

Tercio thee album happens to be a steal and what an album it is! blast!! Les Trésors de Studio SM(Musique Sacrée).

Fabulous &marvelous offerings! :tiphat:

WOW, ladies & gentlemen!!!
3 EAGLES golfing for mysterious offering neat hey?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Deprofundis, will you please buy this CD and tell me what it's like?









http://www.cddiffusion.fr/catalogue/fiche.php?CID=6789&tc=1

Philbert Jambe de Fer est un nom tellement chouette, c'est comme un des pirates des caraïbes, que je peux pas m'empêcher de l'acheter! Je me doute qu'il a écrit les hymnes, genre Goudimel etc.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

deprofundis said:


> I stroke tree eagles this early month whit new releases!!!
> Ya!!!
> 
> View attachment 122072
> ...


Ordo Virtutum has AMAZING sound. That's only I can say. Bravo!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dimace said:


> Ordo Virtutum has AMAZING sound. That's only I can say. Bravo!


Danke Dimace my kind friend :tiphat: it was expensive as hell for two CD's here 45.99 + tx ouch but well worth it.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

deprofundis said:


> I stroke tree eagles this early month whit new releases!!!
> Ya!!!
> 
> View attachment 122072
> ...


I'm so disappointed! When I saw the thread title I thought for sure finally someone was going to talk about the connection between the full swing and 3/4 time, but no, disappointed again.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Deprofundis, will you please buy this CD and tell me what it's like?
> 
> View attachment 122116
> 
> ...


Monsieur Mandryka j'ai jetterai un coup d'oeil c'est certains= dear Mandryka I will try to get it, but it's not on i-tune store sadely, but perhaps Presto Classical?


----------

